# IS THERE ANY DRAG RACING PHOTOGRAPHERS ON HERE?????



## nitrocole (Jun 11, 2009)

JUST WONDERING IF THERES ANY DRAG RACING PHOTOGRAPHERS ON HERE... I COULD USE A FEW TIPS IVE ONLY BEEN SHOOTING FOR ABOUT A YEAR.


----------



## bigboi3 (Jun 11, 2009)

practice your panning. haha.


----------



## KmH (Jun 12, 2009)

And turn off the caps lock so it won't seem like you're shouting.


----------



## nitrocole (Jun 12, 2009)

haha sorry keyboard was messed up


----------



## nitrocole (Jun 12, 2009)

so keith are you a drag racing photographer


----------



## KmH (Jun 13, 2009)

I mostly shoot soccer now. When I was young and fancy free I lived in a volkswagen camper van and followed open wheel racing (midgets, sprints, champ cars, indy cars) nationally.

I'll be gone the rest of the afternoon but will revisit the forums tonight or in the morning. There are others on TPF that have shot drag racing.

One of the reasons you may not be getting any replies is..... you haven't yet asked any questions about the kind of tips you're seeking.

Photography is pretty much the same no matter what genre you are shooting so having a good understanding of how your equipment works is a key to solving problems.

What is it you're having problems with?


----------



## nitrocole (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks keith and i was just lookin 4 any kind of tips i could get


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Jun 21, 2009)

Is the Norwalk night of fire coming up or something? Get the fastest lens you can afford.


----------



## Lunchbox (Jun 21, 2009)

i do a lil drag racing photog. big into the street car scene so most of my photos are from track rentals or Test n tunes...etc

but yeah...panning is 90% of it


----------



## KmH (Jun 22, 2009)

nitrocole said:


> thanks keith and i was just lookin 4 any kind of tips i could get


Never spit into the wind.


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 22, 2009)

Nitro, I photograph diesel sports, mainly tractor pulls. But, it is good practice for drag races. You need to practice panning and your timing. Try going to a tractor pull, you have less than 20 seconds to take a photo. Talk about great practice.


----------



## nitrocole (Jun 23, 2009)

yea night under fire is coming up i cant go i have a points race that night and im tied 4 first....... keith i think i mite try the opisite of ur tip jk thanks tho........and big bully thanks much for the advice i have a good friend that drag races and does truck pulls the top alcohol dragster he has does around 200+ mph in roughly 6.00 seconds down the quarter!!!!!


----------



## nitrocole (Jun 23, 2009)

i forgot lunchbox sorry man and i agree and cool good to hear it!!


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 23, 2009)

The best way to get good, is just practice, practice, practice.  I know it is a cliche, but when it comes to drag racing, or any motor sport photography, that is the best thing you can do.


----------



## nitrocole (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks big bully so how long have you been shooting 4???


----------



## MBasile (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll give you one tip, and it'll be applicable in all realms of photography.

If you don't like how the shot came out, take it again differently. The best way to learn is by screwing up.

As others have said, panning is important in motorsports photography. No one is going to be able to tell you what shutter speed to use, because it depends on the speed of the car. At Laguna Seca I shot everything from Le Mans Ferrari's to a Prius. Obviously, there was a difference in speed, and therefore, a difference in shutter speeds was needed to get the same panning/motion shot.


----------



## nitrocole (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks and u use a A700 how r those??


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 23, 2009)

nitrocole said:


> thanks big bully so how long have you been shooting 4???



I have been shooting truck and tractor pulls for 6 years. They are a lot of fun and there are so many ways to get creative with them especially with panning.


----------



## nitrocole (Jun 23, 2009)

thts cool do u travel with any of the associations???


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, there are two pulling organizations in Idaho and Utah that we are members of. So just about every weekend during the summer, I am found next to a truck and tractor pull track taking pictures.


----------



## MBasile (Jun 23, 2009)

nitrocole said:


> thanks and u use a A700 how r those??



I love the A700, but it is really about the glass thats on front (which I need to upgrade) and learning your camera.


----------



## Blank (Jun 23, 2009)

Go find a nice shady spot at your local park or on your front grass, with an unobstructed view of either a footpath or traffic.

You have cars, bike riders, motorcycles, people jogging, dogs running around, etc.There is an unlimited amount of practice potential to perfect a freeze and motion pan. try different shutter speeds to see different effects on similar subjects.

Once you get a comfort level in technique, take what you have practised to the drag strip and put that in place. View this previous thread that we helped another member with similar questions.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photojournalism-sports-gallery/160809-motocross-test-photo.html


----------



## Tweaker (Jul 3, 2009)

When im not busy wrenching in the pit's I like to shoot both drag racing and pulling mainly diesel as well.

All I can recommend is get some good glass and be smooth panning it will come to you.

Zach


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 3, 2009)

Tweaker said:


> When im not busy wrenching in the pit's I like to shoot both drag racing and pulling mainly diesel as well.
> 
> All I can recommend is get some good glass and be smooth panning it will come to you.
> 
> Zach




I shoot the diesel trucks as well! Nice to see a fellow diesel junkie!


----------



## Tweaker (Jul 5, 2009)

Here are a few Shots right off the camera


----------



## Double H (Jul 5, 2009)

Here a few I shot at Maple Grove. Panning is your friend, but getting your shutter slow enough during the bright, mid-day sun can be a bit tricky at first. Toyo Nationals are coming up in August, and I can't wait to use some of my new toys this year!


----------



## Tweaker (Jul 5, 2009)

Good Shots,,, I wanted to mess around with the shutter but anymore at events I don't have time to.  The guys that I help run 2 pro-stock trucks.


----------



## DRB022 (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't shoot drag racing but I do shoot action sports photos. I ride BMX and got really into photography and it went from there. Basically the best thing to do is REALLY get to know your camera well so that you can tell exactly when to hit the shutter-release button for the best picture possible.


----------

